# 2016 Southern Tier Craft Beer and BBQ Festival (Big Flats,NY)



## stcbbbqfest (Mar 1, 2016)

We are an annual BBQ amateur completion that is in its 6th year. We are looking for competitors for this years festival. 

The venue supplies all meats and we have a servesafe person on site during the day to help with any questions etc that competitors may have.

The entry fee is only $35 per team.

This is a festival that also includes craft vendors, craft beer tasting and bands playing through out the day.

we are located in Big Flats, NY 14814

for more information email [email protected]

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"  DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="372">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footer"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of figures"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope return"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="line number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="page number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of authorities"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="macro"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="toa heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Closing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Message Header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Salutation"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Date"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Block Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Hyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Document Map"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Plain Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="E-mail Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Top of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal (Web)"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Acronym"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Cite"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Code"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Definition"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Keyboard"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Preformatted"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Sample"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Typewriter"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Variable"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Table"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation subject"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="No List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Contemporary"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Elegant"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Professional"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Balloon Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Theme"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"   Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Mention"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:8.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:107%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]

Hello 2016 Southern Tier Craft Beer and BBQ Festival Contestants,

As the STCBBBQ Festival gets bigger and bigger there are growing pains so to speak and we have had to make the following changes beginning with the 2016 Festival.

·          We here at Tag’s have thought long and hard about the following, but due to raising food costs, employee wage increases, and raising costs of utilities we are now asking for a $35 entry fee from each team to participate in the BBQ competition. This entry fee will be used to primarily cover the cost of meats.

These changes have been instituted not only for the safety of all who participate but also for those who attend and to ensure the continuation of the STCBBBQ Festival for years and years to come.

Thank You,













2016-STCBBF_Poster.jpg



__ stcbbbqfest
__ Mar 1, 2016


----------

